

The future of "C# in Depth" - bussetta
http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2012/08/04/the-future-of-quot-c-in-depth-quot.aspx

======
elorant
This is one of the best programming books I've ever read. In terms of C# it's
an eye opener. It explains a variety of rather advanced issues with a
straightforward and easy to understand way. I really enjoy the step-by-step
examples that show how various features evolved from each previous version of
the language.

------
energiehund
Async is a very nice feature of C# 5. I think both C# team and ASP.NET MVC
team are keeping absorbing the greatest ideas from the community outside
Microsoft, which makes life easier.

------
SeanDav
Jon Skeet is definitely an author and person to follow.

